# Need advice - my bees moved into my neighbors house



## Striider (Apr 21, 2014)

I have 2 established hives in the back yard that have been chock full of bees this year. I ordered 2 queens and started 2 new hives and shook many frames full of bees into the new hives and took some frames of brood, honey and such for each hive. I was hoping this would take some pressure off the old hives to not swarm, but alas, they both decided to swarm on the same day while I was on vacation in Texas last week and I had to talk my daughter through a swarm capture over a video call on Google Hangouts. She is awesome!










I just returned last night. One swarm was recaptured and is in a nuc right now building back up. The other swarm flew to my neighbor's house across the street and I was getting reports that they stayed on his house throughout the week. Well, I went over and checked it out first thing this morning, and while watching the area, I see bees coming and going into the trim of his house.  This is not good, as I am now responsible for his bee infestation. I have his phone number and am going to call him shortly, but I am trying to formulate a plan to get them out of there before they set up too much of a shop. Will a trap out work for this or should I plan to start pulling trim and try to scoop them out or something? I don't have a bee vacuum. I could probably put a bait hive near the cone somehow, I would have to build a little shelf hanging off the eave 20 feet off the ground somehow. I really have never done this before and I don't know him well, and am trying to figure out the best way to present it to the guy.

Any advice welcome, thanks!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Not my bees is what I'd say haha jk I would look up plans for a bee vac start building it the get ready to pull off soffit


----------



## Chadf (Mar 23, 2016)

Sure they have moved in ?


----------



## Striider (Apr 21, 2014)

Chadf said:


> Sure they have moved in ?


Positive they have moved in - they are now coming and going into a hole and are not visible like this. This pic was taken last Sunday. 

Yeah, I am gathering materials for a bee vacuum now. Going with this design I think: https://youtu.be/cVcb35K1hr8 Neighbor didn't answer his phone or door, so hopefully he will let me dig into his house. I didn't sign up for this!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Putting on my bullet proof vest...for a swarm that just moved in I would have them exterminated. There is little comb and honey in there to cause a problem. No damage and repair to the house required.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Question- does your neighbor know about them, or does he care? Don't be guilting yourself into a cut- out removal in a very questionable place. 

Thats the sort of place that bees use to get into attics, there is no notable cavity behind that gable end, But... likely a nice path into the attic. I would not do that for any amount even if paid. You have to pick your fights in life.

I solidly agree with odfrank.

If you really feel bad, pay for an exterminator, then get a good handyman to caulk the heck out of the entry.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Bees found a hole, they did not make a hole. Do not feel too bad. 
His house out ranks your bees for choosing solution. Trapping field force before extermination, if that is the choice, at least cuts down on the lbs of matter left behind.

Where is the hole? Upper soffit or lower?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Putting on my bullet proof vest...for a swarm that just moved in I would have them exterminated. There is little comb and honey in there to cause a problem. No damage and repair to the house required.


 
+ 1 :lookout: do it quick, you will save enough to buy a new hive.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Putting on my bullet proof vest...for a swarm that just moved in I would have them exterminated. There is little comb and honey in there to cause a problem. No damage and repair to the house required.


No bullet proof vest necessary. . It's the best solution, both in the short and long term, in my view.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

they have moved in. legally they are now your neighbors bees. i am not sure this is the same in your state but it is the old law still on the books here. if it was a swarm and you had it in sight your ownership would come ahead of a no trespassing sign, but moved in they belong to your neighbor for neighborhood peace you should probably try and help solve the problem. a bee-vac sounds like a better place to start than starting a chainsaw. i doubt that a trap-out is a good answer, they will continue the colony. solving the problem quick before much comb is built would be a good idea as stated above.


----------



## Striider (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys - still trying to contact the guy to tell him I agree- extermination midday and sealing the hole is the best answer. They are in the mid level soffit.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Your neighbor ought to be checking out that soffit. Caulking is not a permanent fix for what is really a roof. Assuming the bees are entering from the top, I generally call that a leak. How long has it been leaking? If the hole is hard into the corner probably little damage. If it has been near the weather since built he may be having a carpenter and staging up there anyway. 
Window in the peak for an easy look?


----------

